# please help



## mlennox715 (Jun 22, 2012)

i just purchased a terk flat digital antenna for my magnavox tv and after i set it up i went to search for channels but it couldn't find any. what am i doing wrong, i also tried laying it flat and standing it up and those both didn't work


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :flowers:

More information please and we'll try to help. Model numbers of the TV and antenna. How do you have it connected? What do you mean by search? Are there any settings on the antenna? And, most importantly - where do you live relative to the broadcast towers?

Go HERE and see which stations you can get.


----------



## mlennox715 (Jun 22, 2012)

the model number for the tv is 15MF605T/17. for the antenna its FDTV2. i have it connected with a coax cable right into my tv. there are no setting on the antenna. by search i mean i scan to find channels and it doesn't find any, i have tried pointing in in many different directions and nothing. i also took it downstairs to see if it was the fact that i was upstairs but nothing. i live about 8-10 miles from a broadcast tower.


----------

